# Alot of evil pax



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

How can they get in your car, eat your mints,drink your water, have a decent convo, and receive a grossly under priced trip,give no tip, and still hand you a bad score...... Pure evil.....


----------



## SunnySonya (Oct 18, 2016)

NC252 said:


> How can they get in your car, eat your mints,drink your water, have a decent convo, and receive a grossly under priced trip,give no tip, and still hand you a bad score...... Pure evil.....


Giving pax water/mints/gum is pure bullsheet. 
They are paying for a cheap ride to their destination. 
I provide a clean car, a safe ride and a friendly attitude. I am not a convenience store.

All pax start with a 5* and we go from there. I minus stars for slamming my doors, being rude, leaving garbage in my car etc. 
Not tipping automatically earns the pax a * deduction.

Mints and water?? Puh-lease!!


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

SunnySonya said:


> Giving pax water/mints/gum is pure bullsheet.
> They are paying for a cheap ride to their destination.
> I provide a clean car, a safe ride and a friendly attitude. I am not a convenience store.
> 
> ...


Most places of business offer mints and water...I have been a Uber driver nearly two years with a 4.9 but I guess you can call it the trump effect..... Since election night a certain demographic has been pretty darn hard on a brotha rating.....I have start handing out no more than 3*....I usually give nothing but 5's....


----------



## SunnySonya (Oct 18, 2016)

NC252 said:


> Most places of business offer mints and water...I have been a Uber driver nearly two years with a 4.9 but I guess you can call it the trump effect..... Since election night a certain demographic has been pretty darn hard on a brotha rating.....I have start handing out no more than 3*....I usually give nothing but 5's....


In my entire life, I have never been in a cab that offered me water mints or gum. 
This is a silly uber suggestion....


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

This past election hasn't helped either. Female passengers have been brutal.

I don't offer these pax anything extra. No mints no gum in water no nothing.


----------



## SunnySonya (Oct 18, 2016)

A T said:


> This past election hasn't helped either. Female passengers have been brutal.
> 
> I don't offer these pax anything extra. No mints no gum in water no nothing.


Generally, it's the female pax that drive me nuts. 
Loud, entitled, rude...they slam my doors, they want to control my radio for a 4 block trip, they never tip and their conversations tell me they watch too much kardashian on tv. 
The males, even the frat boys, are generally polite. They don't tip but at least they say thank you.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

It was foolish to give pax refeshments. I dont cut into my already meager profits its silly to think you will get better tips for doing it.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I had riders once give me several packs of tic tacs and gum they took from their previous Uber. Whole packs of gum, and tic tacs..


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

SunnySonya said:


> In my entire life, I have never been in a cab that offered me water mints or gum.
> This is a silly uber suggestion....


I never did,most of my runs are medical runs, the safety guy tells us all the time dont give them no food no drinks ,


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

NC252 said:


> Most places of business offer mints and water....


The only places of business I can immediately think of are, well, restaurants (obviously), nice hotels, car dealerships, and real estate offices.

This past week I've been to my barbershop, The UPS Store, Subway, the gas station, the local bar with friends, the gym, Chipotle, the gym (was a full burrito), Microcenter, the liquor store, and Walgreens.

None of those places offered me free mints or water.

*it's customary to tip at a bar, even for a water unless the bartender insists.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

105398 said:


> The only places of business I can immediately think of are, well, restaurants (obviously), nice hotels, car dealerships, and real estate offices.
> 
> This past week I've been to my barbershop, The UPS Store, Subway, the gas station, the local bar with friends, the gym, Chipotle, the gym (was a full burrito), Microcenter, the liquor store, and Walgreens.
> 
> ...


Well mints cost me around ¢50 a week...and now that it's cold I usually end up drinking the water myself.... So Im not really losing anything but around $24 a year.....


----------



## ubereverywhereprerolls (Jul 12, 2016)

U don't get it. The pax don't deserve it and they see u as a sucker. That's why you still get one *. Drop them off that's all they want. Not coming for u. I've been too nice in the past and have learn from it. I stop the offers, the convo, and the small talk. I'm at a 4.96


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

ubereverywhereprerolls said:


> U don't get it. The pax don't deserve it and they see u as a sucker. That's why you still get one *. Drop them off that's all they want. Not coming for u. I've been too nice in the past and have learn from it. I stop the offers, the convo, and the small talk. I'm at a 4.96


You can't just sit in the driver seat and look mean....plus I drove city buses for 10 years....I know how to read people I know who to convo with and who not to talk to....my score didn't fall until election night....I feel the ones against trump is mad and taking out on their driver ..perhaps, and the trump lovers are embolden and probably feel they are putting my black @** in my place by ruining my "business" with a bad score....it's a no win situation with this demographic of "people".....


----------



## ubereverywhereprerolls (Jul 12, 2016)

NC252 said:


> You can't just sit in the driver seat and look mean....plus I drove city buses for 10 years....I know how to read people I know who to convo with and who not to talk to....my score didn't fall until election night....I feel the ones against trump is mad and taking out on their driver ..perhaps, and the trump lovers are embolden and probably feel they are putting my black @** in my place by ruining my "business" with a bad score....it's a no win situation with this demographic of "people".....


Lol! "Sit and look mean".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NC252 said:


> How can they get in your car, eat your mints,drink your water, have a decent convo, and receive a grossly under priced trip,give no tip, and still hand you a bad score...... Pure evil.....


Poison the water. . .


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

NC252 said:


> How can they get in your car, eat your mints,drink your water, have a decent convo, and receive a grossly under priced trip,give no tip, and still hand you a bad score...... Pure evil.....


Because Uber! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

EX_ said:


> Because Uber! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

NC252 said:


> How can they get in your car, eat your mints,drink your water, have a decent convo, and receive a grossly under priced trip,give no tip, and still hand you a bad score...... Pure evil.....


Maybe their expectations of the 1st class trip weren't met. If you picked them up in Hyundai instead of the S Class Mercedes they were expecting, the rating is how they express their disappointed.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Maybe their expectations of the 1st class trip weren't met. If you picked them up in Hyundai instead of the S Class Mercedes they were expecting, the rating is how they express their disappointed.


They should call Uber black...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

SunnySonya said:


> In my entire life, I have never been in a cab that offered me water mints or gum.
> This is a silly uber suggestion....


I give out gum and vomit bags for free...

Beyond that nada


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

NC252 said:


> Since election night a certain demographic has been pretty darn hard on a brotha rating....


Wait... did you just play the Black card?



NC252 said:


> the trump lovers are embolden and probably feel they are putting my black @** in my place by ruining my "business" with a bad score....


Yup.

I guess pax act like jerks to the rest of us for no reason. Way to be a victim.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Wait... did you just play the Black card?
> 
> Yup.
> 
> I guess pax act like jerks to the rest of us for no reason. Way to be a victim.


I'm sorry because blacks are the racist ones..... And the KKK dancing in the streets the day after the election, had nothing to do with race....


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

ubereverywhereprerolls said:


> U don't get it. The pax don't deserve it and they see u as a sucker. That's why you still get one *. Drop them off that's all they want. Not coming for u. I've been too nice in the past and have learn from it. I stop the offers, the convo, and the small talk. I'm at a 4.96


Me too, When I offered water, mints and gum I could not budge past a 4.8 as soon as I stopped giving freebies it shot up to a steady 4.96 and has remained there. Giving out this crap gives passengers the feeling that they have to give you a 5 since the OP is offering free stuff and we all know these little entitled children don't like having the feeling that they have to do something because then they will do the complete opposite. However I think it also depends on the city you drive in and the car


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

NC252 said:


> I sorry because blacks are the racist ones..... And the KKK dancing in the streets the day after the election, had nothing to do with race....


I quoted you, then you assumed what I thought. Putting words in the mouth of someone you disagree with = victim mentality #2. Keep going.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> I quoted you, then you assumed what I thought. Putting words in the mouth of someone you disagree with = victim mentality #2. Keep going.





Happyhead said:


> Me too, When I offered water, mints and gum I could not budge past a 4.8 as soon as I stopped giving freebies it shot up to a steady 4.96 and has remained there. Giving out this crap gives passengers the feeling that they have to give you a 5 since the OP is offering free stuff and we all know these little entitled children don't like having the feeling that they have to do something because then they will do the complete opposite. However I think it also depends on the city you drive in and the car


That's why I say their evil.....trying to get someone fires for being "too nice" to you is insane.....but I have kept a 4.9 for two years, until 11-8-16 since election night my score has falling a point a day.....


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Lets keep this post clean guys. Everyone has taken a hit with their ratings this past week.

I went from a 4.85 to 4.81

I have picked up everyone regardless of race religion creed or color and the one thing they have in common? There pissed off. Unfortunately us drivers are getting some of that anger.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

A T said:


> Lets keep this post clean guys. Everyone has taken a hit with their ratings this past week.
> 
> I went from a 4.85 to 4.81
> 
> I have picked up everyone regardless of race religion creed or color and the one thing they have in common? There pissed off. Unfortunately us drivers are getting some of that anger.


Half is pissed off and the other half is embolden.... They see it as putting minorities and Hillary supporters in their place....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NC252 said:


> I'm sorry because blacks are the racist ones..... And the KKK dancing in the streets the day after the election, had nothing to do with race....


Were they burning anything ?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I give out gum and vomit bags for free...
> 
> Beyond that nada


No gum and if they use a vomit bag turn in a cleaning fee request for $2 or $3 and uber will give it to you.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

NC252 said:


> I'm sorry because blacks are the racist ones..... And the KKK dancing in the streets the day after the election, had nothing to do with race....


Wait... african americans are infallible and immune to racism charges? pffft...

The KKK's dance was an occultic ritual that trancends space and time and targeted the minds of voters, before election day, to choose Trump. Well done, Sherlock.



Blackout 702 said:


> I quoted you, then you assumed what I thought. Putting words in the mouth of someone you disagree with = victim mentality #2. Keep going.


Should have just responded, "Yes, and...?"

Also, I bet you think reverse-racism is a real word.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

NC252 said:


> Half is pissed off and the other half is embolden.... They see it as putting minorities and Hillary supporters in their place....


Emboldened... past-tense. ffs

twice now with this one...


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Frœsty said:


> Emboldened... past-tense. ffs
> 
> twice now with this one...


Bottom line!!! If you got to your destination in one piece, hit the five star and move on... Who has it in their heart to press a button to harm someone who has done nothing wrong....


----------



## goelpellc (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm at 4.88. No gum, candy, water. Charging cable - iPhone Yes, Samsung No (basically I'll let them use my charging cable). Conversation - I'm all for it.


----------



## Preacher (Mar 12, 2016)

I have to admit to being big on customer service and I don't offer mints or water, and don't allow pax to eat, drink, or smoke in my truck. I don't think my ratings have suffered much.


----------



## Preacher (Mar 12, 2016)

NC252 said:


> Bottom line!!! If you got to your destination in one piece, hit the five star and move on... Who has it in their heart to press a button to harm someone who has done nothing wrong....


I can't agree with this. Some folks out there driving others around are mean and don't drive safely. Wife and I were taking a cab to the airport in Miami. The driver was doing a little over 100mph and refused to slow down until I told him I was calling 911. We got to our destination in one piece, but was NOT a 5 star ride. Just this morning, I watched an uber driver allowing 4 students with luggage to attempt to get into her Ford Focus. How can that be a 5 star ride?? I want 5 stars on every ride, so I will work for it.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Preacher said:


> I can't agree with this. Some folks out there driving others around are mean and don't drive safely. Wife and I were taking a cab to the airport in Miami. The driver was doing a little over 100mph and refused to slow down until I told him I was calling 911. We got to our destination in one piece, but was NOT a 5 star ride. Just this morning, I watched an uber driver allowing 4 students with luggage to attempt to get into her Ford Focus. How can that be a 5 star ride?? I want 5 stars on every ride, so I will work for it.


We are supposed to take up to 4 people.... You are blaming the driver, when the students should have called a Uber XL, but they are so cheap and spoiled that the call the cheapest Uber possible and created a uncomfortable situation.... So the driver should be punished for this huh....o ok....


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Preacher said:


> I can't agree with this. Some folks out there driving others around are mean and don't drive safely. Wife and I were taking a cab to the airport in Miami. The driver was doing a little over 100mph and refused to slow down until I told him I was calling 911. We got to our destination in one piece, but was NOT a 5 star ride. Just this morning, I watched an uber driver allowing 4 students with luggage to attempt to get into her Ford Focus. How can that be a 5 star ride?? I want 5 stars on every ride, so I will work for it.


BTW I sense that you are a compulsive liar... It's just tooooo convenient that you have these horror stories cocked and loaded....


----------



## Preacher (Mar 12, 2016)

NC252 said:


> We are supposed to take up to 4 people.... You are blaming the driver, when the students should have called a Uber XL, but they are so cheap and spoiled that the call the cheapest Uber possible and created a uncomfortable situation.... So the driver should be punished for this huh....o ok....


I'm simply saying that once I saw the mountain of additional luggage I would have informed them that there was no room for both the passengers and their luggage. Now if they don't want to do that so be it. But they really had so much luggage that it was kinda silly and they were trying to stuff it in a Ford Focus. Personally, I would not want them damaging my car in the attempt.


----------



## Preacher (Mar 12, 2016)

NC252 said:


> BTW I sense that you are a compulsive liar... It's just tooooo convenient that you have these horror stories cocked and loaded....


It's a really good thing I don't care what you think!


----------



## Beach1967 (Aug 16, 2016)

Before the election I didn't offer anything. After I offered Kleenex and told them the world might burn but it won't end rating on the rise....lololol


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Preacher said:


> I'm simply saying that once I saw the mountain of additional luggage I would have informed them that there was no room for both the passengers and their luggage. Now if they don't want to do that so be it. But they really had so much luggage that it was kinda silly and they were trying to stuff it in a Ford Focus. Personally, I would not want them damaging my car in the attempt.


And guess who gets punished for cancelled trips.....


----------



## Preacher (Mar 12, 2016)

I see your point. Unfortunate all around.


----------



## Danile...M... (Aug 24, 2016)

No more candy or any food items. Last years I have a bucket of Halloween candy and candy canes around Christmas.
The only real thanks I got was wrappers on the floor of the car. Please said thanks at the time but when they got out, I would find the wrappers on the floor.

I have a van and drive at night a lot. My favorite is when I find a empty beer can in the last row cup holder. If I suspect anything, I now get out and check before I end the trip. last weekend I call the passenger back to the car the hand him the empty. I yelled "hey you forgot something" guess he thought is was his phone...

Love the passengers that would do things in my car that they will not do in their own.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Danile...M... said:


> No more candy or any food items. Last years I have a bucket of Halloween candy and candy canes around Christmas.
> The only real thanks I got was wrappers on the floor of the car. Please said thanks at the time but when they got out, I would find the wrappers on the floor.
> 
> I have a van and drive at night a lot. My favorite is when I find a empty beer can in the last row cup holder. If I suspect anything, I now get out and check before I end the trip. last weekend I call the passenger back to the car the hand him the empty. I yelled "hey you forgot something" guess he thought is was his phone...
> ...


After this election it has gotten worse on top of that we have the holidays coming up and just about everyone is pissed off.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I received a ping and arrive at the destination. Then I receive a phone call saying she is like 9 miles away. And asks me that it was up to me either pick her up and take her to Walgreens and get her back or cancel the trip . I asked her to cancel because it was less than 5 mins but she refused. So I sit in the shade for 15 mins and cancel as no show. 
People are so ******ed.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

NC252 said:


> How can they get in your car, eat your mints,drink your water, have a decent convo, and receive a grossly under priced trip,give no tip, and still hand you a bad score...... Pure evil.....


They may not even know they are handing you bad scores, for example when they do a safety flag you on--they don't actually know what its about and they think check marking it means a positive thing when in reality under Ubers eye--it means you got flagged for it so you did something wrong.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

NC252 said:


> Most places of business offer mints and water...I have been a Uber driver nearly two years with a 4.9 but I guess you can call it the trump effect..... Since election night a certain demographic has been pretty darn hard on a brotha rating.....I have start handing out no more than 3*....I usually give nothing but 5's....


Most car services do not include amenities without an appropriate compensation. For a $6 ride, you get a seatbelt and the radio.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

yeahTHATuberGVL said:


> Most car services do not include amenities without an appropriate compensation. For a $6 ride, you get a seatbelt and the radio.


Your right about that, but the sadly reality is that no matter how much great service is offered--people still complain because they are probably going through other crap in their life and taking it out on us. My friend who is a dentist informed me that a lady complained about non-sense and went all out saying negative things about him on Yelp. It is just reality and how the world works.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Danile...M... said:


> My favorite is when I find a empty beer can in the last row cup holder. If I suspect anything, I now get out and check before I end the trip. last weekend I call the passenger back to the car the hand him the empty. I yelled "hey you forgot something" guess he thought is was his phone...


I dropped a family of Chinese tourists off at the airport. Grandma is sitting in the backseat eating potato chips the whole way there. When they get out I get all of the luggage out and line it up on the curb. While they're gathering their things I do a quick check of the interior. Someone has left an empty box of allergey medicine in a cup holder. I grab it and bring it to them. "Did someone forget something?" Grandma sheepishly takes it from me. They walk off and I finish checking the interior.

Sitting on the floor right below where grandma was sitting is a potato chip. Not crumbs, mind you, but a single chip. Like she missed her mouth, dropped it, and just said, "F**k it." I wish I had seen it first. I would have put it in the little medicine box as a yummy treat for her flight home. Happy snacking on your lint covered chip, courtesy of Uber.


----------

